# Stuffed Crab



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Went to my super secret spot for crabs and they weren't in there in big numbers. Managed to pull enough out of the surf. Never made stuffed crabs, so this was an experiment.

















































I'll tweak it next time, but they were pretty good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. did you use Old Bay?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks tasty! I could do some!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

smooth move said:


> looks good. did you use Old Bay?


Nah, Zatarains for the boil.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

I like old bay on a few things but I taste cinnamon in it. NO on shell fish Zatarains or Louisiana brand for me


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my recipe for stuffed crab is the same as fish cake. onion, panko, fish, egg/cream, celery, lemon, and old bay. if i lived on the water like you lucky guys, i would use crab year round.
picking is the worst part of eating crab. yours looks damn good to me. yuuummm.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not bad for a yankee.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great. I’d tear that up


----------

